# In Reihe oder Parallel?



## Dirkschn25 (6. April 2012)

Hey leute,

Ich wollt mal fragen ob man eine Wakü eigentlich auch parallel schalten kann, also die kühlkörper, oder ob nur in reihe geht, hierzu habe ich mal zwei bilder mit angefügt.

Was ist besser bzw. warum?

Gruß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Möglich ist das sicher, aber ob das sinnvoll und auch nützlich ist bezweifle ich.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

wieso sollte es denn nicht sinvoll sein? denn ist das wasser doch normaler weise an jeder Komponente gleich kalt und erhitzt sich denn.

Oder wie verhält sich das wasser überhaupt, ist es an jeder stelle gleich warm, oder zum beispiel vor dem Radi warm und hinterm radi wieder kalt???


----------



## Rurdo (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Kommt drauf an, ob die Pumpe es schafft oder dann nicht der durchfluss drunter leidet...
Aber probieren geht über studieren^^


----------



## Superwip (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Paralell schalten sollte man nur idente Bauelemente (Kühler oder Radiatoren); ansonsten wählt das Wasser den Weg des geringsten Widerstands, das Bauelement mit dem größeren Strömungswiderstand wird nur geringfügig durchflossen.

-> die einzigen sinnvollen Möglichkeiten für eine Parallelschaltung sind zwei idente Grafikkarten(kühler) bei einem Dual-GPU System oder zwei idente CPU Kühler bei einem Dual-CPU System; auch hier hat die Parallelschaltung allerdings keinen Vorteil.

Auch idente Radiatoren kann man prinzipiell parallel schalten aber ich wüsste nicht, wozu das gut sein soll.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Wenn es bei deiner Überlegung darum geht, das es optisch anders aussehen oder besser kühlen soll, dann schlage ich vor das du zwei getrennte Kreisläufe verbaust.


----------



## Uter (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Die serielle Verschlauchung ist eindeutig zu bevorzugen. Das Problem ist (wie Superwip schon sagte), dass die Komponenten unterschiedliche Widerstände haben. Der CPU-Kühler hat in der Regel den höchsten Widerstand, folglich würde kaum Wasser durch ihn fließen (v.a. wenn sich in ihm noch Dreck sammelt). Der Boardkühler, der am wenigsten Wärme abführen muss, hat die einfachste Struktur und damit auch den höchsten Durchfluss. 

Die Temperaturunterschiede in einem normalen Kreislauf sind sehr gering. Ein gewisser Mindestwert an Durchfluss ist in diesem Fall wichtiger für die Kühlleistung.


----------



## -Loki- (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Kann mich nur den Vorrednern anschließen.
Parallel geht zwar auch und wurde auch schon erfolgreich getestet, aber bei diesem Projekt wurde auch keine normale WaKü-Pumpe verwendet. 
Für die, die es interesiert: Laing E6 Parallel High Flow Fun - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum


----------



## VJoe2max (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Und noch etwas: In einem normalen Wakü-Kreislauf (also in Reihenschaltung) ist die Temperatur überall nahezu identisch. Da das Wasser verhältnismäßig schnell strömt und einen hohe Wärmekapazität besitzt, erwärmt es sich an jeder Komponenten nur minimal und wird dementsprechend im Radiator auch nur um geringe Beträge abgekühlt. Wir reden hier, bei einigermaßen sinnvoller Dimensionierung, im Regelfall von Temperaturdifferenzen über den gesamten Kreislauf hinweg, die kleiner als die Messgenauigkeit üblicher Wassertempsensoren sind. Nur Bei HighEnd-Grafikkarten die bis zu 300W ans Wasser abgeben oder bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss sind messbare Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreislauf vorhanden.


----------



## smoGG (6. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Ich kann das was die anderen hier sagen auch nur bekräftigen: in Reihe ist besser 
Zwei getrennte Kreisläufe sind auch ganz interessant. Wenn's dich interessiert kannst du ja mal hier nachschauen: Klick mich!


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Nur das zwei getrennte Kreisläufe nix bringen außer das es unnötig teuer wird.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nur das zwei getrennte Kreisläufe nix bringen außer das es unnötig teuer wird.


 Pauschal lass ich das so nicht stehen 
Im Allgemeinen ist es vielleicht Spielerei; es gibt aber meiner Meinung nach Anwendungsfälle, die Sinn machen.
Zum Beispiel, wenn man ein potentes Sli-/CF-Gespann befeuert und dazu HDDs kühlen möchte. Wenn man mit den GPUs faltet (oder aus anderen ründen lange, hohe Lasten anliegen), kann es Sinn machen, einen kleinen Kreislauf mit CPU/MoBo/HDDs zu machen. Hauptsächlich, damit die HDDs auch gekühlt und nicht gewärmt werden 

Bei normaler Anwendung (sprich: eine GPU oder eben ab und zu mal zocken) reicht ein Kreislauf aber dicke aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. April 2012)

Bei potenten Sli gespanne hat man eh mehrere Radis und wenn man die richtig positioniert ist es egal was alles an der Kühlung hängt. 
Vorallem macht gerade da dann mehr Radiflaeche mehr Sinn als 2 Kreisläufe. Und über den Unsinn festplatten mit Wasser zu kühlen fang ich garnicht erst an zu diskutieren  Mittlerweile ist sogar das kühlen des Mainboards nicht mehr wirklich nötig.


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Und noch etwas: In einem normalen Wakü-Kreislauf (also in Reihenschaltung) ist die Temperatur überall nahezu identisch. Da das Wasser verhältnismäßig schnell strömt und einen hohe Wärmekapazität besitzt, erwärmt es sich an jeder Komponenten nur minimal und wird dementsprechend im Radiator auch nur um geringe Beträge abgekühlt. Wir reden hier, bei einigermaßen sinnvoller Dimensionierung, im Regelfall von Temperaturdifferenzen über den gesamten Kreislauf hinweg, die kleiner als die Messgenauigkeit üblicher Wassertempsensoren sind. Nur Bei HighEnd-Grafikkarten die bis zu 300W ans Wasser abgeben oder bei sehr niedrigem Durchfluss sind messbare Temperaturdifferenzen im Kreislauf vorhanden.


 

das ist so nicht ganz richtig, also ich habe durchaus eine Differenz von 3K im System, zumindest deltaT Werte lassen sich ganz gut bestimmen auch wenn die Absolutwerte nicht unbedingt genau sind.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Die Messungenauigkeit der üblicherweise eingesetzten Sensoren liegt bei ungefähr 2K . Oder hast du deine Sensoren etwa Mehrpunktkalibiert? Abgesehen davon - selbst wenn´s bei dir so wäre, sind 3K nicht der Rede wert. Temperaturdifferenzen im unteren einstelligen Bereich sind jedenfalls noch nichts wo man sich über die Komponentenreihenfolge oder Doppelkreisläufe Gedanken machen müsste. Wie hoch ist denn dein Durchfluss. Damit kann man sehr schön nachrechnen, ob das in etwa hinhaut oder nicht .


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

die messungenauigkeit bezieht sich auf Absolutwerte und nicht Referenzwerte. Temperaturveränderungen können viel genauer gemessen werden als Absoluttemperaturen, darauf bezieht sich auch die Messungenauigkeit.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Nur wenn die Sensorkennlinie kompensiert wird. Dazu muss man den Sensor über den fraglichen Temperaturbereich kalibrieren. Die angegebene Messgenauigkeit eines Sensors bezieht sich btw. immer auf dessen Absolutgenauigkeit und sagt noch nicht über die Kennlinie aus. 
Wenn aber beide Sensoren nahe der Messtemperatur abgeglichen werden kann man in der Tat auch aufwändige Kalibrierung ganz gut Temperaturdifferenzen bestimmen. 3K sind durchaus möglich aber dennoch nicht der Rede wert . 
Wie hoch ist denn dein Durchfluss - anhand dessen lässt sich das leicht verifizieren?


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

ob die Kompensation bei dem gerinen Temp-Bereich der genutzt wird nötig ist? Durchfluss ist zwischen 55-60L wobei ich denke das die Messungenauigkeit des Durchflussmessers größer ist als die der Thermosensoren.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*



L-man schrieb:


> ... wobei ich denke das die Messungenauigkeit des Durchflussmessers größer ist als die der Thermosensoren.


 Prozentual gesehen sicher nicht (kalibrieren bzw. auslitern vorausgesetzt) - aber beide haben mit den gleichen Problemen der Nichtlinearität zu kämpfen. 

Was die 3K betrifft: Bei einer maximalen Heizleistung von ca. 300W (200W Graka + 100W CPU) und dem angegebenen Durchfluss müsste es sogar noch etwas mehr sein (berechnet ca. 4,5K). Gründe für die Abweichung sind vermutlich eine geringere tatsächliche Wärmeeinspeisung (also keine komplette Vollast mit Furmark und Prime), oder es wurde nicht im stationären Zustand gemessen, oder die Messungenauigkeiten führen zu der Abweichung, oder aber eine Kombination daraus. Auch 4,5K wären aber noch kein Grund sich über anderen Verschaltung Gedanken zu machen - zumal parallele Verschaltung mindestens für einzelne Komponeten in jedem Fall schlechtere Kühlleistungen hervorbringt.


----------



## L-man (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

ich wollte auch gar nicht darauf hinaus das eine parallele Verschaltung Sinnvoll ist. Mir ging es nur darum das man durchaus Messbare Temp-Unterschiede hat, zumindest wenn man den Kreislauf in eine Aufnahme- und eine Abgabezone einteilt also alle Wärmeabgebenden Komponenten hintereinander und dann die Radiatoren. Ob eine Soclhe Einteilung insgesammt Sinnvoll ist sei dahingestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*



L-man schrieb:


> ob die Kompensation bei dem gerinen Temp-Bereich der genutzt wird nötig ist?



Würde ich nicht sagen...
Wenn du beide Sensoren gegeneinander bei einer Temperatur kalibriert hast, die innerhalb des späteren Messbereichs liegt, sollten Unterschiede in der Kennlinie eigentlich kein Problem sein. Man stelle sich mal vor, Sensoren wären so ungenau, dass die Werte von zwei Exemplaren mit idealerweise identischer Kennlinie (weil gleiches Modell) schon nach 3 K Temperaturunterschied relevant (für unsere Aussagegenauigkeit also >10%) auseinanderliegen...
Werte bei diversen Thermometern,... wie sie überall für Temperaturbereich von oftmals -30/-40 °C bis +50/80 *C verkauft und eingesetzt werden, hätten dann ja (ohne eine i.d.R. fehlende mehrpunkt Eichung) in den Grenzbereichen eine Abweichung von ggf. 10 K und mehr)




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Gründe für die Abweichung sind vermutlich eine geringere tatsächliche Wärmeeinspeisung (also keine komplette Vollast mit Furmark und Prime),



Die Last wird, im Vergleich zu den möglichen Abweichungen von der (nicht einmal exakt bekannten) Leistungsaufnahme und dem komplett unbekannten Anteil, der davon nicht ans Wasser abgeführt wird, wohl noch die kleinste Fehlerquelle sein.


----------



## VJoe2max (7. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Das mit der Kompensation hatte ich oben ja schon gesagt (Abgleich bei ähnlicher Temperatur wie Messtemperatur) .

Was aber die Genauigkeit der üblichen 10kOhm NTC Tempsensoren allgemein angeht, zeigt eigentlich die Rechnung in die andere Richtung (Einganggrößen: Temperaturdifferenz und Durchfluss), wie sie das Aquaero anbietet, dass der Hund bei den Sensoren begraben ist. Da man einen DFM recht einigermaßen kalibrieren kann, dürften die teilweise extremen Fehler bei der Ermittlung der Verlustleistung aus der fehlenden Genauigkeit der Tempsensoren rühren. 

Zumindest bei einem Fullcover-Kühlern für Graka und bei CPU Kühlern kann man btw davon ausgehen, dass nahezu die gesamte Verlustleistung ins Wasser geht. Wie hoch die Leistungsaufnahme unter Vollast ist, kann man anhand von Messungen sehr exakt raus kriegen. Hatte jetzt nur keine Lust lange zu recherchieren wie viel es bei der HD5870 ist. Um die 200W müsste bei der aber hinkommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Also der Fullcoverkühler meiner 9800GTX+ hat z.B. die Spannungswandler so "gut" gekühlt, dass die Platinenrückseite 60-70 °C erreicht hat. Da ging definitiv einiges an Abwärme an die Luft und die Rückseiten von GPUs werden nicht umsonst von vielen Testern mitgemessen. Über die Oberflächen von Schläuchen und Kühlern wird auch ein bißchen was abgegeben und selbst CPU-Sockel bleiben nicht kalt. Es ist nunmal so, dass nur in einen kleinen Teil der Richtungen, in die Wärme abfließen könnte, auch Wasser ist und solange nicht alles bis auf Raumtemperatur heruntergekühlt wird (und das ist ja nichtmal beim Wasser selbst auch nur näherungsweise der Fall, wenn man richtig heizt), werden diese Wege auch zur Abgabe an die Luft genutzt.
Umgekehrt wären mir insbesondere für CPUs keine deiner "exakten Messungen" bekannt. Die meisten machen sich ja nichtmal die Mühe einer gezielten Messung, quasi niemand misst direkt die CPU (sondern wenn dann meist CPU+Spannungswandler) und ich persönlich habe noch gar keinen gesehen, der die getrennte Versorgung des Uncorebereichs berücksichtigt respektive ausschließt, dass ein Teil davon über den ATX-Stecker geht.

Im PCGH-Test waren es übrigens 186 W @furmark für die HD5870 (der einzige, den ich finden konnte, der gezielt nur die Karte misst) - aber bekanntermaßen wurden bei anderen 40 nm Karten auch schon 10-20% Unterschied je nach GPU-Temperatur gemessen. Von Unterschieden zwischen individuellen Karten ganz zu schweigen.


Ich will nicht sagen, dass irgend einer von diesen Punkten katastrophal ist, aber in der Summe kommen da ettliche % Ungenauigkeit zustande.


----------



## VJoe2max (8. April 2012)

*AW: In Reihe oder Parallel???*

Sicher ist das alles mit großen Ungenauigkeiten behaftet - umso wichtiger ist es sich nicht von irgendwelchen Zahlen hinter Licht führen zu lassen . 3K hin oder her jucken bei einer Wakü einfach nicht - schon gar nicht wenn es sich dabei um die Temperaturdifferenz im Kreislauf handelt. Mit den gegebenen Möglichkeiten ist das alles keine präzise Wissenschaft. Verluste über Schläuche etc. sind dementsprechend so oder so zu vernachlässigen. Oberflächentemperaturen sagen äußerst wenig über die dort abfallenden Wärmeströme aus . Luft ist nunmal ein äußerst schlechter Wärmeleiter und auch kein guter Wärmeträger. 

Was die Wärmeabgabe von wassergekühlten Komponenten an die Umgebung angeht, so nimmt die Wärmesenke mit dem höchsten Temperaturgradienten und der besten Wärmeleitung grundsätzlich die meiste Wärme aus dem System. Ein Wasserkühler ist gegenüber allen anderen Wärmeleitwegen die mit Abstand beste Wärmesenke die man einer Karte oder CPU anbieten kann, sofern man nicht auf aktive Kühlsystem setzt. 

Was die CPU-Messungen angeht hast du recht - da gibt´s nicht viel. Eins ist jedoch sicher - bei nicht übertakteten CPUs, im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, wo schon manchmal mit der TDP getrickst wird um die Spezifikationen formal einzuhalten, liegt die Verlustleistung immer unterhalb der TDP und das meist ziemlich deutlich. Das lässt sich anhand vom Gesamtsystemmessungen mit ansonsten sehr sparsamen Systemen gut zeigen. Nur die absoluten HighEnd-CPUs einer Baureihe nähern sich in der Verlustleitung der einigermaßen TDP an.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (10. April 2012)

danke leute für die hilfreichen tipps

Gruß


----------

